# eBay observation hive



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

An _active _link to this item:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26118077781...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261180777819&_rdc=1

Note that the "glass" is some form of plexiglass. The good news is that plexi is less likely to shatter, the bad news is that it scratches relatively easily compared to glass.

.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

This is about the size of my first observation hive (although this is medium frames, make sure you weren't planning on putting deeps in there). It suited me fine in NC. I don't know how it would work in OH though.

As far as Observation Hives go, this one is reasonably priced, but you could make your own (easily) for 1/3rd the price. If you wanted to.

I bought my first, looked at things I liked, things I didn't like, and used it to build my second. Improved on it for my third, and again for my fourth. 

Most observation hives ship without glass. Probably the best. Cheaper and less complicated shipping. You can get plexi or lexan at home depot/lowes cut to order. Or glass. After screwing around with plexi, glass, lexan, I decided to go to a specialty glass shop and have them cut me 1/4" safety glass. The stuff is heavy, and not cheap (cost about $60 to have the two cut, if memory serves me), but you get all the ease of glass (cleaning) with all the protections of plexi (you know it won't shatter). Down side is the weight and the expense, but that's ok. A three deep frame observation hive isn't meant to be continuously portable. 

If I were you, I'd build my own OH. If you don't want to (or can't), I'd buy the one off ebay. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Contact the seller on ebay and ask if he can build you one with deep frames. I will bet you he will. I have a 4 deep frame observation hive and with 4 deep frames it makes your observation hive practically equal to a well populated nuc. Here are pics of my hive. I have posted these pics on here before. I am posting them again incase you didn't see them before.


----------



## drtoddh (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the advice!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

It looks like your bee space is off Bill.


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

I bought one of these hives from this vendor, and it's a good deal for the money. I couldn't afford the likes of Bonterra and didn't have the time or expertise to make my own. Caveats- I had to widen the slots where the frame ears sit with a chisel to allow some frames to fit. The Plexiglas is tedious to clean, and it's easy to over tighten the screws and crack the Plexiglas. There's no built-in feeder or feeder port, so you'll need to plan how to feed if necessary.


----------



## drtoddh (Mar 31, 2013)

SG12,
Thanks for the info. I share your opinion in all regards why you chose this one. Did your bees do ok in it?


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

Dealing with population swings has been the hardest part, but that's to be expected in such a small colony. Last year I had trouble settling on a good way to feed them syrup; this year I've used frames of honey when stores ran low. I also had trouble with hive beetles & never really found a good way to deal with them in the observation hive.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Specialkayme said:


> It looks like your bee space is off Bill.


It holds 2 frames at the top and 2 frames at the bottom. I only placed 1 frame in top and 1 in bottom to get the bees started then I let them build come anywhere they wanted just so we could watch them build it. It is for observation and watching the bees so I don't mind them running comb anywhere they want.


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

If you plan to keep bees in the hive year around, then you have to feed. My hive right now is full of bees and they are taking about a pint of 1:1 sugar/water every week. They are bringing in pollen like mad.
Charlie


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

[ There's no built-in feeder or feeder port, so you'll need to plan how to feed if necessary.[/QUOTE 

The best way to feed the bees is to cut a hole in the top of the hive that fits a regular Mason jar, then tack a piece of # 8 hardware cloth on the inside of the feeder hole. The bees can reach through the hardware cloth to feed, but can't get out when you remove the feeder jar to refill it.


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

Bill that is a piece of Art and Science! 
I love it, did you build that one?


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bee Geek said:


> Bill that is a piece of Art and Science!
> I love it, did you build that one?


A neighbor, friend built it for me. He is a carpenter by trade. I helped him get started with bees, and he said he wanted to build the observation hive and give it to me to show his appreciation.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

For those that have observation hives with plexiglass. I know of a product that will remove the scratches and restore it to see through condition. I have done it many times. It is called Micro Mesh.
This is a link to the web site of the manufacturer.
http://micro-surface.com/

When they first started they produced it to restore the wind screen on gliders. Since then they have branched off into all sorts of things so there are "Kits" for all sorts of things now including metal.

I have never used there kits with all the creams and pastes. It is not necessary. The basic 9 grit micro mesh will do the job and I use nothing but water as a lubricant. This is link to that set of sheets.
http://micro-surface.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=273_191&products_id=87

I know the stuff seems expensive for sandpaper. but it lasts forever. I use it for polishing the pens I make and a single piece 3 inches long and 1 inch wide will sand a polish well over 200 pens. it can be washed if it gets clogged. For keeping an observation hive scratch free I don't think you would ever have to replace it unless you lost it.

I have sets of the Regular, AO and MX. there is a difference. you will want the Regular.


----------

